# panderson 2414



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

New Post,
I have had a few people talk rules and regulations to me. I have posted in the past "If they piss you off walk". I can do that. Many of you cant. I had a welder talk a bunch of smack to me in 07'. The guy was a union worker the next day he was gone because in th union laber pool there are always people who can work. I like the unions for that. I dont like the unions for the worthless **** heads they have working for them. My friends and my brother-in law work for unions and they should not be allowed to have children. I have the authority to to dismiss these **** heads. When I did not it drove me crazy. I cannot wait for the 08' season. The first big job I have is against the big oil boys from the south. I can not wait to fire them f**cks and hire the local


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope you have a good health policy because I'm near certain you will be taking on a massive beating very soon with that kind of attitude. Good luck in '08.


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*panderson2414*

Brock,
That kind of response is what got those boys fired. I run this part of of the pie not the unions.


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*panderson2414*

This is corn country


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Closed. This post has nothing to do with health and safety and just seems follow suit for almost every forum I thought of to move it to. So... with that, I'm going to close it and allow the OP to rethink his reasoning and perhaps repost when there is a more fitting point to be made, besides which end of a pie is his and why he wants to fire his friends and brothers-in-law... or something.

I think.


----------

